# bum in the air?



## northernirish (Sep 15, 2004)

why does my cat raise her backside when i pet her?
hope its nothing sexual :lol:


----------



## Jenn (Feb 16, 2004)

Is your cat spayed? Most cats will lift their rear when being petted. I think all mine do. They enjoy being petted, especially on their lower back/tail base.

Now a cat that is not spayed will lift her rear and stick her tail to the side, usually while meowing or screaming to no end. LoL! You can tell the difference easily. I have one in heat now, my youngest that is not spayed yet.

Sound like what you're talking about is just normal actions from being petted, nothing sexual.


----------



## northernirish (Sep 15, 2004)

another question.

my cat will find a bed for a few months then always move on to another. whether it be sofa's, ups stairs in a dark cupboard, on a mattress i bought or on my bed.

why?

i try to keep where she sleeps clean.


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

:lol: That's a cat's typical independence. I find that mine moves around at night even. he'll go to sleep in my room, in the middle of the night he'll be somewhere else, and in the morning yet again somewhere else. That's just the way they are. (Incidentally, mine has _never_ used the bed I bought him.)


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Jenn is right. It shows that they are enjoying the petting, and probably want you to pet or scratch the whole way to the base of her tail. I usually draw my hand through their tails also. Male cats do the same thing. It's probably relaxing, like getting your own back rubbed or scratched!

A female in heat does like a lot of attention because she is so nervous, but the behavior would be much more extreme. That is because of the instinct to reproduce, not because of desire. I think females just put up with the act, even though pregnancy is the only way they get relief from those symptoms.


----------



## Richo (Jul 4, 2003)

Both of my cats (neutered males) lift their rear and raise their tail straight up when being petted. It's funny though, when Barnaby doesn't want to be petted he ducks under my hand almost walking with his stomach dragging on the floor as it to say "don't touch me" :lol: 

I've only had Baxter for a few months but I know that Barnaby changes his habitual sleeping place on a regular basis.


----------



## northernirish (Sep 15, 2004)

i think the only reason fluff used the bed i bought her was because i put it beside the heater in my house. she luvs the heat.


which is the only difference really between us.

i dont like the heat much.

although we both love food, our own space and are both moody


----------



## northernirish (Sep 15, 2004)

also im convinced my cat loves the odd friendly fight. 

eg. first to 5 

me touching her nose.

her pawing any part of me.

she loves it 8)


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi, Irish! I know something about you! You speak with a Scottish accent! Now how did I know that?*  

Anyway, to cats we are soft furnaces. That's what they like about us. We are also food dispensers. What's not to like?  

*The answer is that my mother was born in Scotland, and I once had a landlady who was from Northern Ireland. I was surprised to hear the Scottish accent!


----------



## Gabreilla Moushigo (Jun 14, 2004)

All of my cats raise their butts and howl (even the boys!) and Tigger sometimes licks his lips or smacks his tongue. It's really funny to watch and listen to!


----------



## northernirish (Sep 15, 2004)

Jeanie said:


> Hi, Irish! I know something about you! You speak with a Scottish accent! Now how did I know that?*
> 
> Anyway, to cats we are soft furnaces. That's what they like about us. We are also food dispensers. What's not to like?
> 
> *The answer is that my mother was born in Scotland, and I once had a landlady who was from Northern Ireland. I was surprised to hear the Scottish accent!


  yeah theres a strong ulster/scots connection goes back hundreds of years. the scottish accent is especially strong with country/farmer folk of ulster/northern ieland.


----------



## emrldsky (Aug 31, 2004)

There's a list of Cat haikus under the Kitty Humor section, and one of them is this:

"You must scratch me there!
Yes, above my tail! Behold,
elevator butt."

I giggled so hard when I read that.


----------



## Jenn (Feb 16, 2004)

emrldsky said:


> There's a list of Cat haikus under the Kitty Humor section, and one of them is this:
> 
> "You must scratch me there!
> Yes, above my tail! Behold,
> ...


That is too funny! LOL! :lol:


----------



## Dusty&Lou (Jun 16, 2004)

> There's a list of Cat haikus under the Kitty Humor section, and one of them is this:
> 
> "You must scratch me there!
> Yes, above my tail! Behold,
> elevator butt."


That is funny.

I'm glad my Dusty isn't the only one that does this. He is quite persistant about sticking his rear-end _right in your face_!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Well, I guess we all have kitties with elevator butts! I know my cats better from the back side than from their faces!


----------

